# What are things that I should know before getting a MSE and Face mask



## Preston (Aug 13, 2020)

Title


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

Idk what do you want to know


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Idk what do you want to know


Like what shd I ask my orthodontist and stuff?And what would it be changing about face


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

PrestonYnot said:


> Like what shd I ask my orthodontist and stuff?And what would it be changing about face


Oh. Ask you orthodontist for slow expansion to induce the biggest amount of mid facial changes. Ask him for as much lateral maxillary expansion as possible as well (8mm+). Ask him whether the mandible follows the maxilla and if the facemask achieves counter clockwise rotation. Wear your facemask religiously for as long as you can.

In addition when your suture split buy falim gum and chew 2 hours a day with your front teeth to achieve CCW (might be cope but give it a try).

Keep your molars touching so the mandible expands as well.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

PrestonYnot said:


> Like what shd I ask my orthodontist and stuff?And what would it be changing about face


Facially MSE will widen your mouth, nose, and cheekbones. These are the proven changes.

Under unsure category are the changes to the IPD and PFL.

Facemask with CCW with make your zygos higher set, your face shorter, improve your eye support, make your nose bridge less crooked, upturn your nose, cause a mandibular upswing so more forward jaw and chin. Basically improve your entire face. But it’s there’s no proof it achieves CCW, it might just cause maxillary protraction so it depends. We can’t be sure until we see results.


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Facially MSE will widen your mouth, nose, and cheekbones. These are the proven changes.
> 
> Under unsure category are the changes to the IPD and PFL.
> 
> Facemask with CCW with make your zygos higher set, your face shorter, improve your eye support, make your nose bridge less crooked, upturn your nose, cause a mandibular upswing so more forward jaw and chin. Basically improve your entire face. But it’s there’s no proof it achieves CCW, it might just cause maxillary protraction so it depends. We can’t be sure until we see results.


Maxillary protraction?Whats that?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

PrestonYnot said:


> Maxillary protraction?Whats that?


Basically, we know that the facemask moves your face forward and achieves forward growth. That’s maxillary protraction.

We aren’t sure if it moves your maxilla upward and achieves counter clockwise rotation of it, though.


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Basically, we know that the facemask moves your face forward and achieves forward growth. That’s maxillary protraction.
> 
> We aren’t sure if it moves your maxilla upward and achieves counter clockwise rotation of it, though.


Is the widening of nose and lips for sure?I feel like it could destroy my harmony if my lips and nose got any wider


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

PrestonYnot said:


> Is the widening of nose and lips for sure?I feel like it could destroy my harmony if my lips and nose got any wider


Yes it’s for sure but your face makes wider as well to make up for it

I didn’t see one MSE result where the changes were negative (albeit there weren’t many)


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Oh. Ask you orthodontist for slow expansion to induce the biggest amount of mid facial changes. Ask him for as much lateral maxillary expansion as possible as well (8mm+). Ask him whether the mandible follows the maxilla and if the facemask achieves counter clockwise rotation. Wear your facemask religiously for as long as you can.
> 
> In addition when your suture split buy falim gum and chew 2 hours a day with your front teeth to achieve CCW (might be cope but give it a try).
> 
> Keep your molars touching so the mandible expands as well.


what about external gh to accelerate the bone building process?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> what about external gh to accelerate the bone building process?


I don’t know how much it would help but it wouldn’t hurt


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> I don’t know how much it would help but it wouldn’t hurt


Could I expect some jaw width my jaw is a bit narrow Rn


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

PrestonYnot said:


> Could I expect some jaw width my jaw is a bit narrow Rn


I guess you could gain some width from mandible catching up to maxilla but I it won’t be very significant. MSDO is better for jaw, although even then it’s primarily focus is widening the chin.


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> I guess you could gain some width from mandible catching up to maxilla but I it won’t be very significant. MSDO is better for jaw, although even then it’s primarily focus is widening the chin.


Alright thx for your insights man


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 13, 2020)

PrestonYnot said:


> Alright thx for your insights man


Be sure to upload before after pics if you do get it, were in need of these


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Be sure to upload before after pics if you do get it, were in need of these


Sure


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Aug 13, 2020)

I just wrote some huge fucking paragraph and realised what I was doing was pointless. One of the most valuable threads on MSE which will anserw almost every question you could have is here: 
https://lookism.net/threads/mse-is-ascending-me-so-hard.491031/page-2 
go through the thread and read through the q and a. Hope this helps greycel.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 13, 2020)

PrestonYnot said:


> Title


Don't expect too much forward growth especially if you don't have an underbite


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Aug 13, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Facially MSE will widen your mouth, nose, and cheekbones. These are the proven changes.
> 
> Under unsure category are the changes to the IPD and PFL.
> 
> Facemask with CCW with make your zygos higher set, your face shorter, improve your eye support, make your nose bridge less crooked, upturn your nose, cause a mandibular upswing so more forward jaw and chin. Basically improve your entire face. But it’s there’s no proof it achieves CCW, it might just cause maxillary protraction so it depends. We can’t be sure until we see results.


Yeah there aren't enough cases in 18+ year olds. I'm glad to be that I'll be able to share my results wjth with y'all soon


----------



## Deleted member 4715 (Aug 17, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Yes it’s for sure but your face makes wider as well to make up for it
> 
> I didn’t see one MSE result where the changes were negative (albeit there weren’t many)


bro which angle shoud you pull with face mask to achieve ccw rotation?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 17, 2020)

malocclusion said:


> bro which angle shoud you pull with face mask to achieve ccw rotation?


No idea ask your orthodontist

Depends on how far back MSE is I guess


----------



## 000 (Aug 19, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Oh. Ask you orthodontist for slow expansion to induce the biggest amount of mid facial changes. Ask him for as much lateral maxillary expansion as possible as well (8mm+). Ask him whether the mandible follows the maxilla and if the facemask achieves counter clockwise rotation. Wear your facemask religiously for as long as you can.
> 
> In addition when your suture split buy falim gum and chew 2 hours a day with your front teeth to achieve CCW (might be cope but give it a try).
> 
> Keep your molars touching so the mandible expands as well.


Also he should hard mew especially with the tip of the tongue


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 19, 2020)

000 said:


> Also he should hard mew especially with the tip of the tongue


Yeah I don’t really think you can Full mew witH MSE so just use the tip of the tongue


----------

